# Uniforms in public schools not required



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

By ANNA FELICIA BAJO, GMA News

*Published *July 18, 2022 5:14pm

Students in public schools will not be required to wear uniforms for school year 2022 to 2023, Vice President Sara Duterte said on Monday.

The education secretary said the move was meant to ease the burden of students and families in the wake of rising prices and lost livelihood due to the COVID-19 pandemic.

"Even before the pandemic, it is not a strict requirement for public schools to wear uniforms (DepEd Order No. 065, s. 2010) to avoid incurring additional costs to the families of our learners," Duterte said in a statement.

"All the more that it will not be required this school year given the increasing prices and economic losses due to the pandemic," she added.


The start of school year 2022–2023 will be on August 22.

Dated May 19, 2010, DO 65, S. 2010 states that "the wearing of a school uniform shall not be required in public schools. Students with existing uniforms may continue using these uniforms, if they so desire, in order to avoid incurring additional costs for new attire."

Duterte has said the combined in-person classes and distance learning would be implemented from August to October, while the five-day face-to-face classes would start in November. *—NB, GMA News GMA news link*


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Thats very good news 
I have realy dislilked mandatory such.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I just talked to family about this and she said it is still required. Uniform and ID are required for entry.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

The high school I went to in the 70/80’s had a no uniform rule and if anything I would say it’s anti poor as the kids who always wore the same clothes every day were teased/bullied. 
If you wear a uniform at least you can wash it on a regular basis and nobody needs to know you only have one shirt. My wife said when they were kids they washed there shirt every night after school and wore it the next day.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> I just talked to family about this and she said it is still required. Uniform and ID are required for entry.


Well... It could be a pride thing the parents don't want to single out their kids for teasing, it's like that here.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> The high school I went to in the 70/80’s had a no uniform rule and if anything I would say it’s anti poor as the kids who always wore the same clothes every day were teased/bullied.
> If you wear a uniform at least you can wash it on a regular basis and nobody needs to know you only have one shirt. My wife said when they were kids they washed there shirt every night after school and wore it the next day.


 BUT many poor dont afford to buy the school uniforms.
Better risk to be teased than not geting education...


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> BUT many poor dont afford to buy the school uniforms.
> Better risk to be teased than not geting education...


Cheaper to buy one or two white shirts that last for a couple of years than having to find 5 tops per week. 
Teased/bullied kids struggle to get a education as they don’t go to school


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> Well... It could be a pride thing the parents don't want to single out their kids for teasing, it's like that here.


I talked to the daughter who is in the Philippines that I just sent money directly to so she could buy the uniform. She was showing her mom who is next to me here on the couch in the US. I mentioned this post about the uniform and the daughter said it is still required at least at her school.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> Cheaper to buy one or two white shirts that last for a couple of years than having to find 5 tops per week.
> Teased/bullied kids struggle to get a education as they don’t go to school


 SOI WHAT?! I am talking about families, who are so poor so they dont even afford a meal of rice every day. You seem to believe all Filipino families have money to a school uniform! 
E g one family I know. Now they have its some better by the eldest son have employment, FORTEEN people live of 50 000 PESOS per YEAR (although the hut they live in is included in the lease fee I have deducted when counting year income. Plus I suppouse they have rice from their leased tiny farm, but not other by they have to grow tobacco to pay the lease and get any income at all...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> I talked to the daughter who is in the Philippines that I just sent money directly to so she could buy the uniform. She was showing her mom who is next to me here on the couch in the US. I mentioned this post about the uniform and the daughter said it is still required at least at her school.


The daughter might be attending a private school, and like Magsasaja mentions it's another way to bully and tease other students it's sad but it's a sickness here showing off so best she wears her uniforms.

So much for the break on uniform requirements and now I'll have to buy my two grandkids' uniforms or else they'll be teased.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> SOI WHAT?! I am talking about families, who are so poor so they dont even afford a meal of rice every day. You seem to believe all Filipino families have money to a school uniform!
> E g one family I know. Now they have its some better by the eldest son have employment, FORTEEN people live of 50 000 PESOS per YEAR (although the hut they live in is included in the lease fee I have deducted when counting year income. Plus I suppouse they have rice from their leased tiny farm, but not other by they have to grow tobacco to pay the lease and get any income at all...


What ends up happening is another family member will give them their used uniforms and shoes, probably the only kids in public school without the uniform will be the ones that hang out on the street begging.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hence not in school.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Hence not in school.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Nope, these street kids will be in school or the DSWD will have them picked up and taken away also these poor kids qualify for some school programs, once a week they are given food for each child.

Forgot to add that the mother also qualifies for social assistance.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> The daughter might be attending a private school, and like Magsasaja mentions it's another way to bully and tease other students it's sad but it's a sickness here showing off so best she wears her uniforms.


 If they afford private school, THEN they afford school uniforms...


M.C.A. said:


> What ends up happening is another family member will give them their used uniforms and shoes, probably the only kids in public school without the uniform will be the ones that hang out on the street begging.


 IF they have any relative, who afforded (any biger size for older kids). To many Filipinos have got to few years of education... Lucky if up to 12yo. (As e g one of the most clever Filipinas I know at least in math skill.)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL, that's debatable Lunkan. Ben finished yr 12 and 2 years in IT and has no idea what long division, short division or percentages are but he is not silly but is astounded that I can throw mathematical answers of the top of my head, probably the same as most of us older generation here,,,,,,, no calculator? No can compute..

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> LOL, that's debatable Lunkan. Ben finished yr 12 and 2 years in IT and has no idea what long division, short division or percentages are but he is not silly but is astounded that I can throw mathematical answers of the top of my head, probably the same as most of us older generation here,,,,,,, no calculator? No can compute..


 What do you mean is debatable? 

- -
Thats NOT odd because: 
/in Business Economy MASTER they let through student, who COULDNT recount interest percent to year!!!
/and many TEACHERS CANT percent, so not odd students cant. (I have found only two teachers who CAN count percent!

But I have found some LOW educated who managed to solve the recounting to year interest if repeetingly monthly get "5-6" loans  I know because I tested both them and teachers  

Suprisingly they had an extreem hard mathematic course in Cebu, which even one of the best teachers in Sweden in math and physics (say the national school department) had some problem to solve some tasks in that course. (I asked him about some of the tasks I couldnt solve myself,) BUT this mathematics had NOTHING to do with Business economy, , which was the main in the course they had put it together with!!! 🤣


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> SOI WHAT?! I am talking about families, who are so poor so they dont even afford a meal of rice every day. You seem to believe all Filipino families have money to a school uniform!
> E g one family I know. Now they have its some better by the eldest son have employment, FORTEEN people live of 50 000 PESOS per YEAR (although the hut they live in is included in the lease fee I have deducted when counting year income. Plus I suppouse they have rice from their leased tiny farm, but not other by they have to grow tobacco to pay the lease and get any income at all...


Most poor Filipino families have money for a cellphone and regular drinking parties, so maybe there’s non left for their kids uniform 🤷‍♂️


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> What do you mean is debatable?
> 
> - -
> Thats NOT odd because:
> ...


Sorry to be off topic.

What I meant by debatable is the fact that there are highly educated people in all societies that can't ad 2 + 2 and can't think rationally.
I was kicked out of school at 15 because I was a trouble maker and school was boring for me, within one week I was working for a plumber and finished year 9 at night school, at 19 I was a tradesman and learnt from life's experiences and what interested me in my life. 
Not very well educated but ran a plumbing/gas fitting business with 8 to 9 employees for 15 years and then for 25 years in logistics in the film and television industry contracting to companies all around the world as well as luxury greenroom hire to the industry (that's where I really excelled and made a lot of money). Not bragging just saying you don't need a high education to get ahead and make money in this world.

So many people have university degrees and can't get out of their own way to secure a decent future. 

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

They are both in public school. Fortunately, they both really like school as it would be really easy to not go. It is a smaller area and very conservative. 

To give an idea she went shopping alone so it was filipino pricing. One uniform left her with 60 pesos. So it was 940pesos for it with everything. (not including shoes) 

They did just mention something about education being extended recently I don't remember exactly but it is longer than 10 years now or 2 years high school.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

louiedepalma said:


> One uniform left her with 60 pesos. So it was 940pesos for it with everything. (not including shoes)


 940p is 1 / 8 of a normal worker salary and many dont even get that suppoused to be minimum salary, and many dont have work.

- - 
@bigpearl So what you said dont make it debatable, it confirm what I said  as e g "High education dont cure stupidity" and many of the low educated are smarter than many high educated Filipinos. 

One of the most successful Swedish businessmen starting from scratch Goran Karlsson stories claim he was crap at math, but I doubt its true he had said this:
"I buy things for 1 krona and sell for 2 and at that 1 percent I pay tax".


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> SOI WHAT?! I am talking about families, who are so poor so they dont even afford a meal of rice every day. You seem to believe all Filipino families have money to a school uniform!
> E g one family I know. Now they have its some better by the eldest son have employment, FORTEEN people live of 50 000 PESOS per YEAR (although the hut they live in is included in the lease fee I have deducted when counting year income. Plus I suppouse they have rice from their leased tiny farm, but not other by they have to grow tobacco to pay the lease and get any income at all...


 @magsasaja What do you find funny with this I wrote???!!! If it wasnt a missclique.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> @magsasaja What do you find funny with this I wrote???!!! If it wasnt a missclique.


Actually it was 😮 but since you called me an idiot ( now erased ) I can make it 😂. 

I have a question about this family of 14 that’s lives on 50,000 a year. I presume it’s a Mum and dad with 12 kids? The kids don’t go to school and there’s know one over 60 in the household?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> Actually it was 😮 but since you called me an idiot ( now erased ) I can make it 😂.
> 
> I have a question about this family of 14 that’s lives on 50,000 a year. I presume it’s a Mum and dad with 12 kids? The kids don’t go to school and there’s know one over 60 in the household?


 I said you are an idiot IF you found it funny.

Origin they are that, but the three eldest kids have moved away and manage themselves, but the 4th have got wife and two kids, who live there "instead" so same amount of people still. (When the calculation was made close before covid. Since then have the 5th moved away.)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Exactly. You can't cure stupidity.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> I said you are an idiot IF you found it funny.
> 
> Origin they are that, but the three eldest kids have moved away and manage themselves, but the 4th have got wife and two kids, who live there "instead" so same amount of people still. (When the calculation was made close before covid. Since then have the 5th moved away.)


In my experience the farmers receive a lot more aid compared to other workers. For example during covid they all received the two payments of 6,500 during lockdowns but continued to work while the general population had to stay home. If their kids go to school they receive 4p’s which is 18,000 per year they have also received numerous grants of 5 to 10k in the last two years. 
Not saying it’s a easy life but workers in the tourist industry suffered a lot more financially.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> Actually it was 😮 but since you called me an idiot ( now erased ) I can make it 😂.


 BS. You put a LOL smiley at post 9


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> In my experience the farmers receive a lot more aid compared to other workers. For example during covid they all received the two payments of 6,500 during lockdowns but continued to work while the general population had to stay home.


 But during lockdown they had problem anyway by their normal buyers, the traders, who buy and transport e g to Manila, couldnt travel, so the farmers had problem to get things sold at all. Even when it opened LOCALY by then many more farmers TRIED to sell at local farmers market, with the very hard competition "all" selling same products...

Problem to get equipment too when it come from other islands as e g biger harvests seeds.

I dont remember the very low amount, but AVERAGE earning for farmers per year is around 100 000 BUT that include the huge rich farmers, so the normal for farmers is much lower than that. Most farmers cant earn muchj by they have TINY farms, many as litle as half to 1 hectare.
Most farmers cant even pay fertilizer and pesticides , so many borrow to that for very high interests or with a demand to sell cheap the whole harvest to the lender. If the farmers are lucky, they get a "harvest share" financiere, who normaly get money back plus 25-33% of the rest.

Even worse for farmer WORKERS who only get tiny salary when its SEASON for work.



magsasaja said:


> If their kids go to school they receive 4p’s which is 18,000 per year


 Many farmers live far from school. If to far to walk, then 4p per day dont even cover transport cost to school...



magsasaja said:


> Not saying it’s a easy life but workers in the tourist industry suffered a lot more financially.


 You are talking about the FEW years during covid,
while I talk about the MANY years without covid too...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Firstly post # 9 was yours Lunkan and the laugh my arse off emoji was warranted, not Mag's post but yours and a reaction. Aside? Calling him an idiot twice now? Scary thinking and I await the backlash yet again from you for disagreeing with your totalitarian opinions, no one else's matters it appears. You seem to know everything even though you don't live here. But know all.

Sad.

And here it comes, I have a thick skin unlike some. 

OMO.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The beauty of these forums is that we can finally talk to one another because some of us live so remote that we don't have other Expats to converse with and so hopefully we can like BigPearl mentions get some thick skin because it appears that we as Westerners are hard on one another. 

But on the other hand, some of my fellow Expats remind me that they live around many other fellow foreigners that speak English well and meetups, I would like to avoid the bars due to health reasons and I'm now tired of drinking I've drunk it all you name it I've drank it.

With that said I wish a few of us could say hi to one another when out and about but I know the woman has you in check and don't say a word or you'll hear her complaints later so just ignore one another, come on... I've witnessed this bullcrap for over decades it sucks how the women here are so controlling, they'd rather you friend up with the in-laws or house help, how sad, how sick, and how wrong.

Rant out.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Mark, always a pleasure chatting with a thinking man, distance doesn't mean no communication mate. As for wife's? I don't suffer the issues for 17 years now.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Firstly post # 9 was yours Lunkan and the laugh my arse off emoji was warranted, not Mag's post but yours and a reaction. Aside? Calling him an idiot twice now? Scary thinking


 WHAT?! Of course post 9 was MINE, which he LAUGHTED AT!!! such very SAD thing about very poor people.
And I wrote he is an idiot IF it wasnt a missclique - which it dont seem to have been by how he answered later... 
And his claim is FALSE saying it was an other smiley first, because I did answer it AFTER I did see it in ALERTS, which told "Haha", BEFORE I answered.

People, who laugh at poor people being poor, are idiots or something worse... THATS realy scary...



bigpearl said:


> Scary thinking and I await the backlash yet again from you for disagreeing with your totalitarian opinions, no one else's matters it appears. You seem to know everything even though you don't live here. But know all.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> And here it comes, I have a thick skin unlike some.


 You seem to agree with that idiot, who laugh at poor people being poor, or what...?
It isnt my fault when I know more  E g I have studied Phil laws A LOT... Even most rich and upper middle class Manila FILIPINOS know much less than me concerning provinces, but thats easy to beat by most of them know almost nothing...

You seem to still being grumpy about how our disagreement started a long time ago, when you claimed Ben had to be right about a Philippine law "because he is Filipino"  but I were right... (I dont remember which law I told different, and how it got proven, but it got proven I were right...)


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> WHAT?! Of course post 9 was MINE, which he LAUGHTED AT!!! such very SAD thing about very poor people.
> And I wrote he is an idiot IF it wasnt a missclique - which it dont seem to have been by how he answered later...
> And his claim is FALSE saying it was an other smiley first, because I did answer it AFTER I did see it in ALERTS, which told "Haha", BEFORE I answered.
> 
> ...


When did i laugh at people for being poor??????? 
Been here working in the provinces for 26 years but im sure i still know less than you about running a business in the Philippines


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

He didn't laugh at poor people but you and the fact that you know every thing is evident with your all knowing ego, You know the old song?









Skyhooks - Ego Is Not A Dirty Word - Countdown Australia - 1975


Ego is Not a Dirty Word is a 1975 song by Australian band Skyhooks. Released as a single from the album of the same name, it was a top 10 hit in Australia pe...




tinyurl.com





I know you have some credible things to say on occasion/rarely and most times dribble but to attack and call another member an idiot? 3 times now. What's the old saying? Look in your own back yard first.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> When did i laugh at people for being poor???????


 Cant you read? 
I told it in the post you QUOTED in THAT answer of yours... 

26 years in Phils and you havent understood many Filipinos cant afford eating even close to ok!!! So OF COURSE problem for them to afford school uniforms...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gonna close this thread because it seems to be changing into something else and the original message I was trying to share is that uniforms are not required for schools this year.


----------

